# digital thermometers?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought digital thermometers at petsmart their own top fin brand. I am finding they vary quite a lot I have 2 of them with the probes side by side and they differ by about 1-1.5 degrees from each other. Does anyone know of a better quality one that is more accurate? I don't trust these now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used some of these before and they seemed to be pretty accurate. Lifegard Aquatics Lifegard Little Time and Temp Thermometer
I don't really use them anymore but I still use it once in a while to check on my Ranco temperature controller and they agree to +- 1C. So my experience with them is that they are pretty accurate.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember 1-1.5 degrees is the difference of them two, so there accuracy or rather inaccuracy are summed up.

While they can be both off 0.5 - 0.75 degrees each, or some combination, or one doesn't work well 

So maybe one is reading high and one low, I still use my mercury thermostat,
you can check for accuracy in ice water and boiling DI water.

Maybe see the manual if there is a reset or calibration procedure.

Good luck!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just picked up some larger floating suction cup mercury thermometers at J&L they seem a lot easier to read than the smaller ones that are normally around. I'm going to put one of these in each tank along with the digital ones then at least you have two ways to check temps. Thanks for all the input. Laurie


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found the Coralife ones were garbage. I replaced them all with Dymax brand and have not looked back . 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Get from fisher scientific they are the best


----------

